# Grain And Hops.



## mrpolly (10/6/11)

Hi Guys,

Due to work I have to move to Tas for a year or so, the catch is I can't take any of my grain or hops so I have decided to donate it all to the club. I would like just one persons place to drop it off and they could work out how its to be shared.

I would have to look at it all but im guessing there should be 150 to 200KG of all sorts of grain some bags not open and hops maybe a 1/2 kg or more of different hops some not open.

Needs to be sorted asap

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## Stuffa (10/6/11)

Hi Graeme,

If you are planning to brew while your in Tassie you will have wished you could have brought the grain and hops with you as prices are a killer down here


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/6/11)

I know someone from this forum was trying to set up bulk buys for grains. He's down the channel too Stuffa.

However, if you freight the grain it maybe cheaper than having to source it again once you are here.


----------



## mrpolly (11/6/11)

I would of loved to taken all the grain with me but when i spoke to AQIS due to the amount i need to pay for seed analysis and other testing would cost me more than its worth. any one around the castlemaine/ bendigo region that i can drop off let me know.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/6/11)

...if any of this needs to be distributed to the Ballarat region (B.A.R. craftbrewers) let me know - I'm sure there would be many willing recipients haha!


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/11)

Westgate would take it to brew on our club brewery if no-one from B.A.D wants it ( which is unlikely lol)


----------



## big78sam (11/6/11)

I know Cameron (notung) lives in castlemaine so he might be able to pick them up. I'll send him a PM to make sure he doesn't miss this thread. If he can't I can meet you, I'm in Sunbury and can come to Bendigo and pick them up and arrange to distribute at the next meeting. If there's not a meeting coming up there's the next installment of the Basement brewing competition is on September 3 and a few members were there at the last one.

EDIT: I'm sure grain and hops being up for grabs will be a good enough excuse for a meeting in the next few weeks! And I should have said THANKS!!!. You're a legend. When do you head off? We have to fix you up with some of our finest as a thank you...


----------



## mrpolly (14/6/11)

Was able to get in contact with notung, Will drop off to him once he is back

Thanks


----------



## notung (29/6/11)

Hi BAD members,

This is pretty exciting. MrPolly has donated a box of hops to the club, including several unopened packets!!! They are sitting in my freezer at the moment. He is also going to donate the bags of grain he mentioned but hasn't been able to yet because he was called over interstate earlier than expected. I'll let people know when he is able to drop that stuff around.

Cheers mate! We really appreciate the gesture.

There are a couple of ways we could share these ingredients out. In general I'd agree with big78sam there and say that it's a good excuse for a meeting soon! Perhaps the meeting could involve a collaborative brew with some of this stuff? A great American-style barley wine would be really fitting, plus would age well for Graeme's return. Another idea could be that we brew a beer together, then distribute different hops to different people for 'dry hopping' or similar additions. After a while we could get back together and explore the effects.

What are some other ideas?

I have weighed up the hops. Attached image shows a rundown of what he's donated:


----------



## mmmyummybeer (30/6/11)

A brew day together sounds great and I agree that a American Style Barley Wine would be the go from looking at the Hop list. We will have to brew something pretty special from such a generous offer but I'm sure us BAD brewers are up for the challenge.


----------



## big78sam (4/7/11)

Barley wine brew day sounds good to me too. Once you can arrange the grain let us know and we can pick a date.


----------



## mrpolly (12/7/11)

Hi guys,

I should be over next week for a few days I will drop off the grain then. Have to round it all up half is at my olds and the rest is at my house in the Maine. The only reason for this to get postponed is booking the truck onto the ferry school holiday times can have the boat packed.

cheers 
Graeme


----------

